# Bobcat S130



## tha_lildude (Jul 23, 2008)

Hello all. I just bought a Bobcat S130 from ebay and am waiting for it to be shipped here. Was wondering what kind of plow box i can put on this and what your opinions are on this unit for anyone that has used it. It has a 49 horse diesel motor.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

That is a light machine, I would try to do something to add weight (wheel weights, or bolt on weights)
that being said If your going to run a box it will need to be a small one(maybe 6feet?) I would go with a blade not a box but thats me.
robert


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

That's a very small loader for a pusher box. Maybe it can handle a box I have never seen one on a unit that size.


----------



## tha_lildude (Jul 23, 2008)

i still havent technically paid for the item, i may tell him i wont pay unless he accepts paypal cause he doesnt accept paypal.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Well if you look at the Snow pusher on bobcat site. they say s130 will work with an 8 foot but that might be at the extreme limit, I would personally say. Don't see any reason a six foot would not be a problem, or an 7 foot plow, instead of pusher.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I vote for the 7ft plow, would kick A$$ on sidewalks :}


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

8ft box would be to much for that thing....a 7ft plow wouldwork, but that would probably be its limit.....I would do some searches on Skid Steer plows here on Plowsite.....getting a plow that can float on its own seperate from the machine when you want it to, will greatly increase its pushing abilities & cleaning abilities. I have ran a 130 a few times and felt that they have WAY more power than traction or weight....so adding some weights would help tremendously, along with snow tires.


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Motor HP is low and initial torque is compromised with a box.
6" foot plow w/ quik detach plow wings... even with the plow angled; most walks cleared in one pass.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

tha_lildude;802660 said:


> i still havent technically paid for the item, i may tell him i wont pay unless he accepts paypal cause he doesnt accept paypal.


Well if you saw he didn't accept paypal before your kind of screwed there...but I would have looked into what you were buying before you bought it! I think a S130 is too small for anything really maybe a smaller plow


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

plowtime1;804643 said:


> Motor HP is low and initial torque is compromised with a box.
> 6" foot plow w/ quik detach plow wings... even with the plow angled; most walks cleared in one pass.


How does the implement impact the motor performance?


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Read the rules on ebay on scams.I would never by a machine on ebay without physically looking at it. He doesn't accept paypal, how does he want you to pay for it? Check or western union? Do not buy machine. Scamm!!!! I'm sure price is great and the machine looks great from pictures. Common scam on ebay.


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

2CORE517,

Thanks for the question, I realized after posting I was thinking of the 36" wide machine a/k/a former 443 with 40+hp; I think its S-110.
Personal experience, I would probably not use any push box with a skid steer unless two speed for the locations we handle.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

plowtime1;805020 said:


> 2CORE517,
> 
> Thanks for the question, I realized after posting I was thinking of the 36" wide machine a/k/a former 443 with 40+hp; I think its S-110.
> Personal experience, I would probably not use any push box with a skid steer unless two speed for the locations we handle.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

In looking at the specs for the S130, they're similar to the 763 F I used to plow with. The only major difference I noticed (which may be a big deal) is the wheel base is shorter on the 130. I used to push a 8'6" Western Pro plow that I had mounted to the 763 years ago. I spent about 5 years (along time ago ) plowing with a 773 with a 7'6" plow with wings, & after that was wrecked, a 9' Snow Wolf skid plow. Never really any problems seeing they were only low speed machines. The one thing I would add though, which is extremely important with any skid, is we always had excellant tires for the plowing season. This will make the difference between production & literally just spinning in your tracks.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I had a 753 which is the same as the S130, but the 753 was 42.5hp. I used a 78" snow bucket on it which was the right size for a bucket. With wet snow it was tippy though. I never ran a plow or box on it, just remember it's a small machine.


----------

